# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  What is PIP?

## Schmooze

Noob question! What is Pip and what causes it?

----------


## GreMos

> Noob question! What is Pip and what causes it?


Post injection pain

Caused by sticking a needle with foreign fluids in your body

----------


## Schmooze

> Post injection pain
> 
> Caused by sticking a needle with foreign fluids in your body


ohhhhh. I thought it might mean leaving little lumps/pips after injecting. Post injection pain, makes sense. Maybe those that get pip should take a teaspoon of cement before the shot and harden the %$^# up. ;-)

----------


## GreMos

> ohhhhh. I thought it might mean leaving little lumps/pips after injecting. Post injection pain, makes sense. Maybe those that get pip should take a teaspoon of cement before the shot and harden the %$^# up. ;-)


Kind of unavoidable. Someone's mindset has no control or bearing on the physiological pain their bodies going to endure post injection... Unless they're on morphine. Haha

----------


## Schmooze

> Kind of unavoidable. Someone's mindset has no control or bearing on the physiological pain their bodies going to endure post injection... Unless they're on morphine. Haha


totally agree. I'm no macho man when it comes to pinning. What would be some of the causes of pip? is it a sign of bad product? oil too cold? not sterile? too thick?

----------


## GreMos

> totally agree. I'm no macho man when it comes to pinning. What would be some of the causes of pip? is it a sign of bad product? oil too cold? not sterile? too thick?


It could be bad product but usually that's infection pain. 

You're force feeding your body a semi-foreign substance.. PIP is to be expected. It doesn't disperse right away so you have oil sitting in a pocket Inside your muscle. Gotta have some kind of hurt :P

----------


## Schmooze

> It could be bad product but usually that's infection pain. 
> 
> You're force feeding your body a semi-foreign substance.. PIP is to be expected. It doesn't disperse right away so you have oil sitting in a pocket Inside your muscle. Gotta have some kind of hurt :P


the true meaning of "no pain, no gain" LOL. 
Thanks again, it's appreciated.

----------

